# My bees are swarming



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Grab an empty 10 framer, put one or two drawn brood combs against one side of the box, put two foundation frames toward the center of the box, hold box under branch and shake/brush bees into box. Cover quickly. If any bees return to the swarming site, shake them again, and let them fall in front of the box. If bees start marching into box, you have the queen. If not, they will return to where she is. Repeat shaking/brushing into box. After they have settled, if you can, leave them overnight then move them tomorrow if you need to, or leave them there for a few days.

Good Luck.

cchoganjr


----------



## Sully1882 (Jul 18, 2011)

Catch them just like Cleo said and now you have another hive! Good luck!

Sully


----------



## SweetBuzz (Apr 22, 2012)

I've got them in a hive box and as an emergency lid I used a queen sep. and put a piece of glass on top of that. The glass will allow bees to get in. Is it an okay idea to have an entrance so the bees can get in should the queen happen to be inside?


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

Last night I caught 3 swarms. The first 2 filled the equipment that I always carry in my truck this time of the year. I then spotted the 3rd swarm. I shook them into a empty 5 gallon pail. Most went in and the rest fell to the ground. I layed the pail on its side with the lid just cracked open and the ground bee's marched in


----------



## SweetBuzz (Apr 22, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for your help everyone. Here's the swarm: 
http://brainwashed.com/important/mmob.jpg


----------

